# What material to use for the form of a landing net?



## GAwoodworker (Apr 18, 2016)

I plan on making a batch of landing nets (for fishing) and about to start making the net form to bend the steamed strips around to form the net frame. I was wondering what material would be best to make the form? Would MDF withstand the numerous times I bend the hot strips around it? Will Birch plywood keep its shape for awhile and not start chipping the veneer layers? Any other (affordable) materials that would be better? Any comments and help is always welcomed! Thanks and God Bless


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

My steam bent experiences were one off so I didn't care about form material. How many in a batch? Go with MDF and seal it.


----------

